# [SOLVED] oblivion cheat not working



## rancid36 (Aug 6, 2009)

the ~ isn't working and don't have any inferred drivers that i'm aware of 
everything else if fine but can't cheat :sigh:


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

Try your "~" key on another game and see it it works.


----------



## rancid36 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

don't have another game that needs the "~" key and im not the only one with this problem it seems to happen to most people with vista


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

Yeah a lot of people have this problem with Vista. I don't actually think there is a proper fix for it though.

You can try running the game as administrator and disabling UAC (if it is on) but I don't know if they will help at all.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

try this:

Open Documents -> My Games-> Oblivion 
look for Oblivion.INI
open it

Look for the line:
bAllowConsole=0
and change it to
bAllowConsole=1


----------



## Badestman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

hey rockmaster the oblivion cheat console is not working my computer, i have a Sony Vaio all in one VGC-LT33E an it's running Vista


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

try what I suggested in post#5


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

Hi Badestman, in addition to RockmasteR's suggestion, I would like to add that this is a fairly common problem with Vista.

It is _usually_ caused by Microsoft eHome devices, these will conflict with the program being able to read the scan code for the tilde key from the keyboard. Those Microsoft eHome devices or drivers need to be disabled in order to allow the game to "see" the tilde key being pressed.

Simply uninstall any Microsoft eHome Device Drivers to prevent the conflict.


----------



## Badestman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

thanks guys but I've tried your suggestions and they haven't worked, but I found the solution for all vista based computer playing oblivion, u need to download the ring of console mod at http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13133 this is a mod that allows you to open the cheat console without the ~ button.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

Glad that you solved the problem Badestman, and thank you for sharing the solution


----------



## rancid36 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: oblivion cheat not working*

Yea thx you guys but i fix it with the a mod that brings it up when one equips the item and it works fine and the uninstalling ehome worked for my friend so thx again =)


----------

